# Fur taker permit



## River Anglin (Feb 18, 2008)

I was just looking through the latest regulations and I see there is this "fur taker permit" listed with the other license fees. I haven't hunted since 1997, so this is the first I've heard of such a thing. Do I now have to take another course and buy that permit in addition to my license and tags for hunting deer, squirrel and rabbit? Am I reading that right?


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Maybe the hunter safety course or bring in an old lic. you have. But the fur takers permit is for if your going to trap animals.


----------



## River Anglin (Feb 18, 2008)

Ðe§perado said:


> Maybe the hunter safety course or bring in an old lic. you have. But the fur takers permit is for if your going to trap animals.


That's a relief to hear but this is what made me wonder: On page 27 of the '08-'09 regulations booklet, under "Fur Taker Permits" it reads, "A Fur Taker Permit is required (except for coyotes) in addition to a hunting license to hunt or trap fur-bearing animals." The key word there is HUNT. Somehow I got the impression that trappers needed a license, a trapping permit and a fur taker permit. Now that I look back, it appears that there is no such thing as a "trapping permit" anymore and it has been replaced by this one.


----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

thats right. a fur bearers permit is just another name for a trapping liscense. you do have to take a test to get one but you can just print the book and test off the internet, then send your answer sheet in and they'll send you the card. its not needed for huinting game animals


----------

